# Please help with identification of a musical snippet on BBC news today



## colinb

Hi

I'm hoping someone will be able to identify a snippet of rousing music that accommpanied the article on BBC news this morning (Tuesday 20th) about the repairs to Cutty Sark.

I know I've heard it before, I may even have it, but can't place it.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-14983429

If it could be identified, I would be very grateful!

Colin


----------



## colinb

I realise now that I hadn't mentioned that the piece of music starts about half-way through!


----------



## Trout

Sounds like something from the _Pirates of the Caribbean_ movie scores.


----------



## colinb

Thankyou Trout,

I shall have to get it, as for some reason it won't get out of my head!

Colin


----------



## Norse

I don't recognize it, but yeah, movie score is much more likely than a 'classical' piece.


----------



## opium

I'd maybe check out E.S Posthumus (probably from the Makara, 2010) album.


----------

